# Replacement exo terra screen tops???



## gilbery007

Hi,
Does any one know of where I can find a replacement screen top for my exo terra 45?

Picked up an exo terra 45 down the local tip for £3 only thing was it is missing it's screen top.

If any one knows of a retail outlet that sells these it would be much appreciated.:2thumb:


----------



## NXSmiggy

you can get them from wikes, just buy the mesh and cut it to size


----------



## Miss Lily

The lid of my exoterra rusted and I wanted to get a replacement for my new cham. I've been told by a couple of retailers that you can't buy any exoterra spares.:devil:


----------



## gilbery007

Well that sucks big time, I am sure i seen somewhere on the net who wa sselling them but typically I can't seem to find them now. I am gonna contact a few retailers and see if someone can help me out. Worse scenario I will contact Exo Terra direct and talk to someone there even if i have to ring them in the states. 

I think it sucks how they sell the backgrounds as replacement parts but not the screen tops. As you said the tops do eventually rust if you spray through the top, so surely someone must sell the mesh tops???

If I find anyone or hear anything i'll be sure to let you know ok's...


----------



## sasandjo

try contacting them directly as there just a branch of HAGEN and there generally very helpful and good at supplying the spare parts usually F.O.C

Exo Terra - Contact

or

Rolf C. Hagen (U.K.) Ltd., Castleford, W. Yorkshire WF10 5QH


----------



## Miss Lily

sasandjo said:


> try contacting them directly as there just a branch of HAGEN and there generally very helpful and good at supplying the spare parts usually F.O.C
> 
> Exo Terra - Contact
> 
> or
> 
> Rolf C. Hagen (U.K.) Ltd., Castleford, W. Yorkshire WF10 5QH


I don't know who you managed to contact, but I emailed them last week and they got back to me and said that they don't make any spare parts! So I now need to buy a whole new terrarium just because the tiny spring in the door lock mechanism has snapped! :bash: There's nothing wrong with the rest of the viv! Makes me mad!:devil:


----------



## Alex

It might be too far but japanese koi co sell the tops ( if you visit their site you can find their contact details) www.japanese-koi.*co*.*uk*/ www.japanese-koi.co.uk (They sold them when i last went in!)


----------



## gilbery007

Hi all thanks for the replies. Will try to contact Koi soon as I can when i'm home early enough to give them a ring and see if they can get me one delivered. If not will contact Hagen in the UK and see if they can source me one possibly. I think it's bad how they don't sell parts as i'm sure alot of people like myself would need a new screen top due to the rusting problem with the exo terra's!


----------



## Downloader82

I contacted Exo Terra and was told although they don't sell them they would provide me with one if they had the size in stock. Since then I've contacted a few times and am yet to receive another response.


----------



## chondro13

ive got a mesh top from a 60 x 45 exo terra that i dont need any more if anyone wants it? lol...


----------



## Daz B

chondro13 said:


> ive got a mesh top from a 60 x 45 exo terra that i dont need any more if anyone wants it? lol...


 
pm'd hun


----------

